# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Votime - Ndarja Poezi- Ky konkurs është i mbyllur 2007

## Fiori

Këtu mund të jepni votën tuaj për poezitë që marrin pjesë në konkurs.

----------


## mondishall

Urime Lediana per vendin e pare! Pac gjithmone shpirt krijues, pa pertuar ta shprehesh vargjeve...  Se dhe une s'pertoj t'i lexoj ato... 
Urime Alma per vendin e dyte! Eshte kenaqesi te lexosh vargjet e tua...
Urime Ardita per vendin e trete! Te verteten them dhe po e perseris, qe vargjet e tua i rilexoj per t'u rikenaqur...
Qenkam i katerti me sa shoh. Kenaqshem! Falenderoj lexuesit e shumte dhe votuesit e poezise. Falenderoj kritiket dashamires. Kam shume nevoje per ta. E ndjej qe mund te kisha dhene me cilesisht ne kete konkurs. 
Urime pjesemarresve te tjere ne kete konkurs, qe denjuan dhe sollen frynezimin e tyre ne vargje, duke e celur dhe mbyllur me sukses konkursin! 
Urime organizatoreve, qe me kulture mundesuan zhvillimin normal te konkursit!
Gezuar te gjitheve festat e fundvitit! Perqafime mondishall(Edmond Shallvari)

----------


## DI_ANA

Falenderoj ne rradhe te pare te gjithe ata qe votuan poezine time "Femijeria e Humbur".
Falenderoj te gjithe ata qe shprehen mendimet e tyre gjate votimeve,qofshin keto pozitive apo negative.
Falenderoj dhe pershendes te gjithe ata qe morren pjese ne kete konkurs,i kam pelqyer te gjithe dhe e secila poezi ishte e bukur ne stilin e saj!
Falenderoj drejtuesit kryesore te ketij forumi Albon dhe Fiorin,Falenderoj Shigjeten gjithashtu.

Vleresimi juaj eshte nje dhurate per mua,ndonese jam thjesht nje amatore,por desha te them qe kjo poezi eshte nje autobiografi e jetes sime te cilen e kam shkruar kur kam njohur nje vajze 17 vjeçare te ciles i kishte ndodhur e njejta fatkeqesi.
Ja dedikova asaj dhe vetes time,ja dedikova qe ti transmetoja me anen e vargjeve sado te thjeshta qe te mund te dukeshin,njohjen e dhimbjes dhe luften per jeten,duke besuar,duke lotuar dhe duke mos humbur shpresat per nje jete me te mire!
I uroj kesaj vajze gjithe lumturine e jetes,i uroj te ndjeki keshillat qe i kam dhene,i them te ngreje koken dhe te luftoje pasi ka te drejten e jetes....ashtu siç luftova edhe une vete.
Edhe e vetme mund te arrisesh qe te jesh dikushi ne jete,te jesh nje njeri i mire dhe me plot zemer per te tjeret,nje njeri i forte per te ndihmuar,pavaresisht se dobesia e mungeses se ngrohtesise dhe dashurise shfaqen vazhdimisht.

Urime ALma per poezine tende...
Urime Ardita...
Urime Mondishall....mund  te them me bindje te plote qe e njoha stilin tend, poezine e shkruar nga ty dhe te vleresoj!
Do te doja te votoja per shume por nuk ishte e mundur....edhe ty Alma(Palma) te lexoj shume!
Ju uroj te gjithe suksese ne te ardhmen.


Edhe nje here shume shume faleminderit per te gjithe ju qe me votuat dhe ju uroj gezuar festat,lumturi ne familjen tuaj dhe kudo ne jete!

Me shume respekte
Diana

----------


## Palma

Urime nga zemra per *Ledianen*. I uroj asaj sukese te metejshme ne rrugen e bukur te krijimtarise letrare. Patjeter, qe do t´a lexoj me kenaqesi...tani me shume se me pare.
Urime, *Ardita* per poezine tuaj dhe suksese te metejshme ne krijimtari!
Urime *Mondi*. Eshte kenaqesi te kesh jo vetem krijues te mire ne kete forum, por edhe njerez qe reflektojne miresi, ne cdo fjale te tyre. 
Urime te gjithe pjesmarrresve ne kete konkurs. Te gjithe jane fitues mendoj, perderisa pa krijimin e tyre ky konkurs nuk do te ekzistonte. U hodh nje hap i rendesishem, i cili uroj te ndiqet nga hapa te tjere, vit pas viti.
Falenderime per organizatoret e ketij konkursi (Fiori, Shigjeta, Albo dhe moderatoret e tjere).
*Gjithashtu do doja te falenderoj vecanerisht, cdo lexues...cdo anetar te ketij forumi...por nese me lejohet pak fare, (po pak fare ama) me shume (per te qene edhe me realiste), ata qe votuan poezine time ("Burrat") qe arriten t´a kuptojne vargun dhe kuptimin e asaj poezie. Nuk njoh asnje prej tyre. Nuk di, as se cili anetar e ka votuar. Eshte pikerisht kjo qe  me ben t´ju falenderoj nga zemra dhe te jem e pergjegjshme per cdo varg, qe do sillja ne te ardhmen perpara lexuesit. Pasi eshte lexuesi, perfundimi i gjithckaje...dhe jo autori.*


Ju uroj nga zemra festat e fund vitit dhe vitin e ri 2008!
Le te nise viti qe vjen, me mbaresi per secilin prej jush!

*Alma Papamihali*

----------


## EDUARDI

Ne radhe te pare dua tiu falenderoj te gjitheve per poezite e bukura per kto caste leximesh te kendshme qe kaluam me krijimet tuaja.
Te gjitha poezite kane qene te bukura ne thelbin e tyre dhe cdo poezi ka pas brenda saj nje thenie shume te rendesishme per krijuesin/en.
Nese me lejohet dua te falenderoj Dianen per poezine e saj te cilen e kam vleresuar me gjithe shpirt dhe gjithe zemer, dhe vota ime ishte vetem per ate poezi, por vleresimi im ishte pa ditur kush ishte krijuesi, dhe tani qe u zbulua se kujt i perkiste kjo poezi e vleresoj perseri dyfishin e vleresimit te pare.

Urime te sinqerta shkojne dhe per te gjithe ju te tjeret.
Vazhdoni ne rrugen tuaj te krijimit sepse jam i sigurte qe te gjithe ju lexojne me kenaqesi.

Me kte rast ju uroj nga zemra

Gezuar Vitin e Ri.

Zoti qofte me ju ne cdo hap te jetes...


Eduart Hoxha 


Tirane me 26.12.2007

----------


## Ard

Diana dhe Palma,urimet e mija.
Suksese dhe nje vit te mbare,juve dhe te gjithe krijuesve ketu.

----------


## DI_ANA

Ard......e di qe je poete dhe e di se cila je!

Me pelqen shume...sinqerisht..

Te falenderoj per vleresimin dhe te uroj nga zemra Gezuar!


Ps...Ju falenderoj te gjitheve ju!

Respekte

----------

